# Exploit Skandal erschüttert EvE-Online



## EvE-Online Player (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein noch nie dagewesener Exploit Skandal erschüttert EvE-Online bis in seine Grundfesten und stellt die Zukunft des ganz Spieles in Frage.
Wie jetzt bekannt wurde haben wohl duzende von Spielern einen seit nunmehr vier Jahren auch von CCP bekannten Exploit bei der Gewinnung von Mondmineralien im POS-System zur unrechtmäßigen Bereicherung genutzt. Die dabei erwirtschafteten Summen der Spielwährung ISK belaufen sich nach ersten Schätzungen auf hohe zwölfstellige Beträge. Das ist umso schlimmer da in EvE-Online die Möglichkeit besteht die Ingame Währung legal gegen Game Time Cards zu tauschen. Einige Spieler haben nach eigenen Angaben auf diese Wiese schon seit fast vier Jahren nichts mehr für ihren Account bezahlt. Inwieweit Key-Corps der großen Allianzen von diesem Exploit profitiert haben ist zur Zeit noch nicht ganz klar. Fakt ist nur das die gesamte EvE-Gemeinschaft eine lückenlose Aufklärung Skandals erwartet und die Bestrafung der Nutznießer dieses Exploits fordert.

cu The Anonym Guard


----------



## Magi999 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ist das dein Ernst???????????????????????????????
Zeig mal die Quelle


----------



## tsnud (11. Dezember 2008)

Die EVE-Online Community wird derzeit von einem Exploit Skandal in einem noch weitgehendst unbekanntem Außmaß erschüttert.

So war es angeblich seit 4 Jahren möglich, durch einen Exploit in der POS Struktur die für die T2 Items wichtigen Rohstoffe massenhaft zu ernten. Dieser Exploit wurde vor wenigen Tagen gemeldet, und heute durch einen Patch behoben.

Die sogenannten POS (Player Owned Structures) sind kleine Raumstationen die an den Monden von Planeten plaziert werden können, um dort unter anderem wertvolle Rohstoffe aus diesen Monden zu extrahieren. Diese Rohstoffe werden für die Herstellung der Items und Schiffe der wertvollen Tech 2 Stufe benötigt. 

In den letzen 4 Jahren soll es um Rohstoffe in einen Wert von etwa 3.000.000.000.000 ISK (3 Billiarden) gehen, was einem Gegenwert von etwa 125.000 € entspricht.

Diese Rohstoffe gibt es in unterschiedlich seltenen & häufigen Vorkommen, so daß um die wenigen Monde die die seltensten Rohstoffe enthalten sogut wie ständig blutige Kriege geführt werden.

Mit dem bekanntwerden des Exploits wurden bisher 70 Accounts permanent gebannt, einige Corps geschlossen und es sind mindestens 2 Allianzen involviert. Die POS Strukturen der betroffenen Corps wurden zerstört.

Der ausschliesslich von Spielern geführte Markt reagierte mit einem Beben auf diese Enthüllungen. Prognosen und Spekulationen zu Folge werden Tech 2 Schiffe, Komponenten und Rohstoffe in Zukunft mangels Angebot stark steigen.

Zurzeit erlebt der Markt einen unüberschaubaren Run auf diese Items, es kann getrost von Hamsterkäufen geredet werden. Spekulanten haben die Möglichkeit das Geschäft ihres Lebens zu machen, oder auch alles zu verlieren.

Welche Langzeit Auswirkungen das Ganze haben wird ist in keiner Weise abzusehen.

http://Offizielle Stellungnahme: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.as...threadID=945010
http://Unabhängiges Diskussions & Enthüllungsforum http://www.kugutsumen.com/showthread.php?t=3428
http://Deutsches Diskussionsforum http://www.eve-online.de/forum/showthread.php?t=18087


----------



## 1Auriga1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Offizielles statement von CCPhttp://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.as...threadID=945010

Dort geben sie jedoch nur zu das es sich um eine Problem handelt welches die Pos- Reaktionen betrifft, was von einenigen Spielern ausgenutzt wurde um viel isk zu erwirtschaften. Ob der Bug nun wirklich seit 4 jahren existiert wird nicht bekannt gegeben. 

Fakt ist, das eignetlich auch nicht mehr bekannt ist. Denn diese Behauptungen, das der bug seit 4 Jahren existiert, habe ich bis jetzt haupsächlich nur von einem Spieler gehört der das sowohl in englischen und deutschen Foren verbreitet und sich damit brüstet bis zu seinem bann 3000 Milliarden verdient zu haben, ob da was wahres drann ist hat er noch nicht bewiesen.

Fakt ist mittlerweile auch das eine Corp wohl im Zuge dieses Skandals dicht gemacht wurde und zwar bei der recht bekannten Ally evoke.

http://i33.tinypic.com/11gpn9f.jpg

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt, zumidest die Preise einiger Pos mineralien haben mittlerweile angezogen, was wohl eher auf überzogene Panikkäufe und spekulationen zurückzuführen ist. Es gibt jedenfalls einige Leute die sie an dem Hype bereichert haben.


----------



## Arsokan (12. Dezember 2008)

Bislang merkt man am besonders an ORE T2 Schiffen und Gallente T2 Schiffen die "Panik" am Markt. Die Produktionskosten für Exhumer, EOS und Ishtar sind bereits gestiegen (im Beispiel HULK von um 89 auf etwa 104 Millionen in Jita).
Allerdings kann das genau so eine Panikreatkion der Marktstrategen sein. 
Ob und wie stark der Markt dadurch letztendlich betroffen ist/war lässt sich nur schwer abschätzen. Immerhin werden die meisten Reaktionen noch immer in den entsprechenden Allianzen intern benötigt für entsprechende Schiffs und Modulproduktion. 
Leider wird das ganze nach wie vor die Low End Moonresources nicht nennenswert aufwerten. 
Mal sehen ob in dem zuge vielleicht eine kommende Anpassung der Alchemy hat, welche ja im letzten Patch eingeführt wurde. In diesen Zuge würde sich Low End Moon Harvesting auch wieder lohnen. 

Mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Magi999 (12. Dezember 2008)

Das find ich geil ( mein , dass die welt wie die reele wirtschaft reagiert). 
PS: CCP aus island könnten doch mmit so nem Exploit den Staat island retten XD


----------



## Plueschtierkiller (17. Dezember 2008)

Bislang merkt man am besonders an ORE T2 Schiffen und Gallente T2 Schiffen die "Panik" am Markt. Die Produktionskosten für Exhumer, EOS und Ishtar sind bereits gestiegen (im Beispiel HULK von um 89 auf etwa 104 Millionen in Jita).


Lol, wenn ich so einen UNSINN lese, bekomm ich pusteln und sprechdurchfall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt mal zu geil, das nur wegen des GERÜCHTS das nun alles teurer werden KÖNNTE gleich alles in die Tradehubs fliegt und sich mit Stuff eindeckt, und sich DANN auchnoch wundern das die Producer das logischerweise mitbekommen und die Preise anpassen.
Das bedeutet nicht das die Produktion nennenswert teurer geworden wäre, sondern das die nachfrage grösser geworden ist.

Hat jemand z.B. mal die Preisentwickelung der Covert-Ops Cloaking Devices II beobachtet ? Als sich nämlich alle Transportshippiloten wie die Geier draufgeworfen haben hat man erstmal keine mehr bekommen, oder halt zu utopischen Preisen...
Das Selbe Phänomen beim erscheinen der ORCA ... Was ist passiert ? Tritanium wird Teurer nachgefragt... 

Ganz einfach... Ursache und Wirkung... 

Und wer sich wegen sowas die Kohle unnötig aus der Tasche ziehen lässt wei er wie nen Lemming allen anderen hinterherrennt... bitte, dann hat er es nicht anders verdient... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (17. Dezember 2008)

Plueschtierkiller schrieb:


> Und wer sich wegen sowas die Kohle unnötig aus der Tasche ziehen lässt wei er wie nen Lemming allen anderen hinterherrennt... bitte, dann hat er es nicht anders verdient...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss doch sehr bitten...willst du mir meine Einnahmequelle wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marktmanipulation ist so einfach. Schau dir den Morphit Markt an. Irgend ein clever Kerl ist hingegangen und hat kurzerhand alles unter einen gewissen Preis aufgekauft und dann überteuert angeboten. Nicht das dann mehr und mehr das statt für 15k für erneute 8k angeboten haben...es pendelte sich dann bei 15k ein! 

Wenn man weis, wie man vorgeht, so kann man sehr leicht den Markt dahingehend manipulieren wo man ihn gerne hätte. Wichtig ist lediglich das man gewisse Resourcen zur Verfügung hat. 

Immerhin schauen die meisten nur auf den aktuellen Preis und eventuell noch den Durchschnitt der Region. Kaum einer klickt auf den "history" Reiter und schaut sich den movement der Artikel im Preis an. Nur die, die auch in der Industry aktiv sind. Und die wissen sehr gut wie man dies zu seinen Vorteil nutzen kann. Warum soll ich den auch Sell-Orders unter Preis beauftragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. Dezember 2008)

EvE-Online schrieb:


> ... Einige Spieler haben nach eigenen Angaben auf diese Wiese schon seit fast vier Jahren nichts mehr für ihren Account bezahlt...


In meinem "Probemonat" wurde mir per einfachen Überschlagsrechnungen deutlich gemacht, daß ich über die gewählte Hauptspielweise "Rohstoffsammeln über Asteroidenfelder und einfaches veredeln" sobald ich mir den großen Frachter mit 3 Abbaulasern leisten kann auch als Gelegenheitsspieler genügend monatliche ISK erwirtschafte um damit das Abo bezahlen zu können. Es wäre also nur zu lösen gewesen schnell an entsprechende Ersatzschiffe und genügend ausgebildetem Klon zu kommen, wenn andere Spieler das Hauptschiff mit Pilot erledigen. Deshalb gehört der zitierte Satz wohl nicht zum gemachten "Vorwurf" ?

Das die Wirtschaft in Eve auf diese Sache empfindlicher als real reagiert zeigt ansich die Güte des Spiels. Andererseits auch wie dreist die Masse der Menschen ist.


----------



## Arsokan (18. Dezember 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> In meinem "Probemonat" wurde mir per einfachen Überschlagsrechnungen deutlich gemacht, daß ich über die gewählte Hauptspielweise "Rohstoffsammeln über Asteroidenfelder und einfaches veredeln" sobald ich mir den großen Frachter mit 3 Abbaulasern leisten kann auch als Gelegenheitsspieler genügend monatliche ISK erwirtschafte um damit das Abo bezahlen zu können. Es wäre also nur zu lösen gewesen schnell an entsprechende Ersatzschiffe und genügend ausgebildetem Klon zu kommen, wenn andere Spieler das Hauptschiff mit Pilot erledigen. Deshalb gehört der zitierte Satz wohl nicht zum gemachten "Vorwurf" ?
> 
> Das die Wirtschaft in Eve auf diese Sache empfindlicher als real reagiert zeigt ansich die Güte des Spiels. Andererseits auch wie dreist die Masse der Menschen ist.



Na ja. Die von dir genannten "Bergbauschiffe" können theoretisch durchaus mehrere Millionen ISK in der Stunde in Form von Rohstoffen sammeln. 
Allerdings musst du dafür in sogenanntes Lowsec. Und dort gibt es durchaus profitablere Aufgaben als Asteroiden Kauen. 

Es stimmt: Ne Hulk (best miner in Game)+Flottenbooster in basisausstattung kann leicht 30-40 Millionen machen in der Stunde, in 0.0. 
Im 0.0 musst du die Hulk so fitten, dass sie mit BS Rats und auch Piraten Spielern fertig wird. Dies reduziert die Förderleistung um grob 20% (2x Mining laser Upgrade raus da du stattdessen 2x Warpcore Stabilizer einbauen wirst) + Tank gegen die BS. Eine solche Hulk kostet locker 300 Millionen+ nur an Modulen. 
Allerdings kenne ich L4 Missionen in denen du alleine 20 Millionen an Kopfgeld bekommst, und die machst du in Highsec. Ganz zu schweigen von den Loot und den Salvage (Sachen aus den Wracks der Schiffe die du sammeln kannst). In der sogenannten Worlds Collide L4 Angel/Bloodraider Version kommen sehr leicht mit Belohnung und Loot/Salvage auf 40-60 Millionen in kaum einer Stunde (mit dem richtigen Schiff/Skills welche im übrigen schneller gelernt sind als ein perfekt Exhumer/Hulk).

Nimm mich nicht falsch auf. Ich bin selbst enthusiastischer Miner und Industrial. Aber mehr Geld mache ich effektiv mit Missionen und sogenannten Complexen. Mit etwas Glück dropt in nen Complex ein Modul das locker mehrere Hundert Millionen wert ist. Hatte schon in nen kleinen 4/10 Complex in Highsec (sogenannte Exploration Site) einen Bauplan für eine Schiff gehabt welches für 100 Millionen verkauft werden konnte...bei nichtmal 0.5 Millionen ISK Baukosten!

Und was die "seit 4 Jahren dadurch bezahlt..." angeht: Es ist zwar noch nicht der gesammte Vorfall untersucht, aber möglich war dieser Exploit laut CCP überhaupt erst seit Februar 2007. Davor existierte der fehlerhafte Programmcode nichteinmal. 
Es wird eher auch so sein, dass die ISK davon eher in die Supercapitals der Allianzen geflossen sind im besonderen da einige derzeit sehr starke Antsrengungen Unternehmen um bestimmte Schlüßelsysteme zu übernehmen und auch zu halten. 

Für die, die nicht wissen was ein Supercapital ist. Es gibt 2 Typen dieser Schiffe. Motherships und Titans. Ein Mothership kostet derzeit grob 25-20 Milliarden und ein Titan je nach lage 30 Milliarden+. Nur das Schiff. Fitting kommt dann nochmal locker mit 2-6 Milliarden. Immerhin werden solche Schiffe nicht mit Standardmodulen versehen. Manche Officermodule kosten sehr leicht 0.5 Miliarden und mehr. 

Und dann kommen noch die ganzen Outposts, die Infrastruktur und rest dazu.

Eine GTC kostet derzeit etwa 500-600 Millionen für 60 Tage. Mit ein wenig Zeit kann man leicht 100 Millionen an einen Tag erwirtschaften. Was auf 60 Tage eine Zeitaufforderung von 10% bedeutet. Oder in anderen Worten: 3 Wochenenden und du kannst den rest des Monats für lau spielen, solltest du die ISK dafür erübrigen wollen.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Im 0.0 musst du die Hulk so fitten, dass sie mit BS Rats und auch Piraten Spielern fertig wird. Dies reduziert die Förderleistung um grob 20% (2x Mining laser Upgrade raus da du stattdessen 2x Warpcore Stabilizer einbauen wirst) + Tank gegen die BS. Eine solche Hulk kostet locker 300 Millionen+ nur an Modulen.



Naja 2x Warpcore Stabilizer brauchst du im 0.0 nicht auf der Hulk. Gegen einen feindlichen Spieler mit einem 20 km Warpscrambler reicht schon ein Stabilizer und da eigentlich nie ein zweiter 20km Scrambler eingebut wird sondern eher noch ein 7,5 km Scrambler sind dann 2x Warpcore Stabilizer wieder zu wenig, weil der 7,5 stärker ist. Davon mal abgesehen wird dich ein geübter pvp spieler problemlos auch ohne scrambler daran hindern können das du in warp kommst, indem er die Hulk einfach "schubst" und da die Hulk nichtmal halb so wendig wie ein Omnibus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann sie sich nicht ausrichten. 

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das zwei Warpcore Stabilizer die Targettingrange der Hulk so dermaßen verringert das ein effektives minern erschwert wird, weil man zu wenig Astros in Reichweite hat und man die NPC´s nicht mehr mit den Drohnen bekämpfen kann weil die auch außer Reichweite sind. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Beste Verteidigung gegen feindliche Spieler im 0.0 ist einfach den Localchat im Auge zu behalten. Wenn man die Hulk dann noch auf einen Punkt ausrichtet zu dem man schnell flüchten kann, (Station, pos, etc...) dann schaft man es eigentlich immer rechtzeitig in den Warp bevor ein Feind bei einem im Belt steht.

Zum Tank gegen die NPC´s ein Gistii B-Type Shieldbooster (ca 15 Mio isk) tuts auch statt eines A-Type (200 Mio isk). Dann wird das Fitting schon erheblich billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (18. Dezember 2008)

1Auriga1 schrieb:


> Naja 2x Warpcore Stabilizer brauchst du im 0.0 nicht auf der Hulk. Gegen einen feindlichen Spieler mit einem 20 km Warpscrambler reicht schon ein Stabilizer und da eigentlich nie ein zweiter 20km Scrambler eingebut wird sondern eher noch ein 7,5 km Scrambler sind dann 2x Warpcore Stabilizer wieder zu wenig, weil der 7,5 stärker ist. Davon mal abgesehen wird dich ein geübter pvp spieler problemlos auch ohne scrambler daran hindern können das du in warp kommst, indem er die Hulk einfach "schubst" und da die Hulk nichtmal halb so wendig wie ein Omnibus ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit den QR änderungen richtig, aber generell egal. 
Ging auch mehr darum aufzuzeigen das das Profitable Minen bei weiten nich so einfach zu erreichen ist.

Pre-QR ging das aber ganz gut. Du kannst eh nur deinen Laderaum voll machen und docken/undocken wenn du das solo machst. In Flotte hat man ja generell auch Merc dabei die sich darum kümmern. Und wenn man solo unterwegs ist geht mann ja entsprechend direkt auf das ABC Erz. Mit Rigs und Expander kann man mit ner Hulk kaum länger als 8-12 Min minen....in der Zeit macht man so nen Roid nie leer. Also wenig Movement. Da machen die 4km Targetrange auch nix aus. 
Was dronen angeht: Wozu töten, wenn du nach 8 Min wieder raus bist! Ne Hulk tankt die aus. Nen PVP Kampf...nun ja. Das ist etwas auf das du es eh nicht ankommen lässt. Immer ausgerichtet bleiben und warp anwerfen sobald was im Belt auftaucht und gut. 

Hab selbst nur nen B-Type drin. Aber es geht dabei eher weniger um den Booster als den Dark Blood Capreload und den Faction Hardenerx2 welche wegen CPU notwendig sind (und die Faction Hardener mit den gut 10% mehr resibonus). Mit den Fitting tankt man leicht mehrere Rat BS. 

Dronen: Wer managed die Dronen?!? Warten bis was spawnt. Dronen raus. Gut ist. Die schalten selbststädnig auf und fliegen hin bis zu deiner Maximalen Controllrange. Egal wie weit dein Schiff targeten kann. deshalb sind ja Dronen das bevorzugte Anti-EWar Werkzeug. Ne Myrmidon mit 5x hammerhead II kann man in Flotten prima nutzen und für die Inty's noch nen paar Warrior II dazu.

Nun aber back2topic...


----------

